# vacuum hose to the wastegate



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Hey, anyone know which one of the damn vacuum lines goes to the wastegate or which one of the solenoids it comes off of? I need to know so I can hook up my boost controller and the factory service manual doesnt say. I tried unhooking alot of the lines and driving it to see if the boost would spike but nothing ever happened.......


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

0341TODD said:


> Hey, anyone know which one of the damn vacuum lines goes to the wastegate or which one of the solenoids it comes off of? I need to know so I can hook up my boost controller and the factory service manual doesnt say. I tried unhooking alot of the lines and driving it to see if the boost would spike but nothing ever happened.......


Barking up the wrong tree. Or under the wrong tree , I should say. The line you want goes directly from the compressor side of the turbo to the wastegate , its about 4-5 inches long , 2 rubber sections with a metal section in the middle. No solenoids , no nothing. You may have to either crawl under the car to get a decent view of it , or completely remove all the pre-turbo intake plumbing , from the MAF to the turbo. I familiarized myself with how it looked and did all the line removal completely by feel , but you may not be capable of doing or wish to do it this way  It requires a certain amount of patience , especially when you consider the boost lines have probably been on there for 15 years , and they are secured by pinch clips with nice sharp little tines on the ends. :thumbup:


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

So youll have to forgive my ignorance of turbos, but are you telling me that I cant just trace the vacuum line from the wastegate up to the boost control solenoid and stick a boost controller in the middle of it? There is another line that comes off the compressor side of the turbo that actually controls the boost? I was already planning on taking all the pre turbo plumbing out- I cant see any of that crap in there.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

0341TODD said:


> So youll have to forgive my ignorance of turbos, but are you telling me that I cant just trace the vacuum line from the wastegate up to the boost control solenoid and stick a boost controller in the middle of it? There is another line that comes off the compressor side of the turbo that actually controls the boost? I was already planning on taking all the pre turbo plumbing out- I cant see any of that crap in there.


Your car has a boost control solenoid?







My car is exactly as I described it in my previous post , there is no solenoid.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

well. it is what I am assuming is a boost solenoid. Along with the boost sensor on the drivers side fender right behind the headlight there are two vacuum solenoids, hey look like they lead down to the turbo- whether they do or not is beyond me. I was at the shop last night till 12 wiring my alarm and all the stupid crap that I got with it for my windows and door locks, so Im not to motivated to take the intake all apart today. Im going to finish wetsanding and buffing it. I might try to trace the lines, but I will have to see what time I get done with the other stuff.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

0341TODD said:


> well. it is what I am assuming is a boost solenoid. Along with the boost sensor on the drivers side fender right behind the headlight there are two vacuum solenoids, hey look like they lead down to the turbo- whether they do or not is beyond me. I was at the shop last night till 12 wiring my alarm and all the stupid crap that I got with it for my windows and door locks, so Im not to motivated to take the intake all apart today. Im going to finish wetsanding and buffing it. I might try to trace the lines, but I will have to see what time I get done with the other stuff.


The 87s must be a lot different than the 85s.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

It cant be that much different could it be? i will take a picture and send it to you so you can see what Im talking about.


----------

